# Bit of retrenchment pruning



## Ian Flatters (Mar 4, 2012)

Ok, so no rigging, one bit of using a pull line, me very nearly slipping off the stem. 

So in a few words this oak has been in decline for some time and we agreed with the council to give it a 'kicking' to encourage epicormic regrowth taking it into a vet state. It has honey fungus attacking it which seems to be in a saprophytic state for the present. The tree has a huge weak spot on the stem due to a cavity and two large limb failures either side of this point. 

Retrenchment Pruned Oak - YouTube


----------



## Mike Cantolina (Mar 4, 2012)

Ian Flatters said:


> So in a few words.....



I don't think that is going to cut it. You're going to have to explain yourself. lol


----------



## Ian Flatters (Mar 4, 2012)

Mike Cantolina said:


> I don't think that is going to cut it. You're going to have to explain yourself. lol



Basically doing horrible cuts that tear and fracture/look like the butchers have been in to promote epicormic shoots to create smaller dense crowns. The problem in the uk is because we dont have a huge amount of space for development area can get planning regulations thrown over them and this gives the trees a $$ worth in the enviroment. Its a bit out there compaired to the normal day to day works but I have witnessed the results and they are good, maybe not so asethically pleasing but the tree survives and thrives.


----------



## Rickytree (Mar 4, 2012)

What is the difference with the growth by doing these cuts compared to just doing a smooth cut?


----------



## Ian Flatters (Mar 4, 2012)

Rickytree said:


> What is the difference with the growth by doing these cuts compared to just doing a smooth cut?



Quite a bit to be fair, theres been a lot of research into this over the last 10 years or so in the UK. Basically it came about after studies into veteran trees and limb failures identifying how a tree reacts to limb shedding. Poplars give good demonstration of how much epicormic regrowth can occur from limb loss. 

Heres a link to some research into it http://www.arborecology.co.uk/resources/coronetcuts_naturalfracture.PDF


----------



## Grouchy old man (Mar 4, 2012)

Google found THIS 

What he's doing is supposed to mimic storm damage which is more natural than a straight cut.:msp_ohmy:


----------



## NCTREE (Mar 5, 2012)

Well #### who needs a chainsaw then might as well just tie some ropes to the end of the branches and break


----------



## Ian Flatters (Mar 6, 2012)

NCTREE said:


> Well #### who needs a chainsaw then might as well just tie some ropes to the end of the branches and break



You joke but we do, do it a fair bit.


----------



## Grouchy old man (Mar 6, 2012)

Matter of fact it also looks a lot like topping...:msp_thumbdn:


----------



## Ian Flatters (Mar 6, 2012)

Grouchy old man said:


> Matter of fact it also looks a lot like topping...:msp_thumbdn:



No just a 30% reduction of height, not my choice (local council) but if you watch the end of the video you'll see the two large wounds and the cavity which was a big legal concern. There was a lot of decline and structural weakness in the highest point (the bit where i lost my footing) I'll grab some pictures over spring, summer and autumn if no one minds this thread re appearing im happy to do it.


----------

